# Transplanting cultures?



## JDesCotes (Mar 11, 2014)

I started two SP on Saturday:

1 original recipe in a glass carboy with a sweater on it (1.080SG)

1 with 1 packet of Hungarian oak powder and 5 "almost overripe" bananas in a primary bucket (1.110 SG)

The original recipe is bubbling away now after 48 hours with a nice layer of scum. However, my banana oak version has still not taken off. They were both started Saturday afternoon with the yeast pitched Sunday morning using ec-1118. 

They are in the basement, so temperatures are fairly cold (16 Celsius)

Can I simply transplant some of the healthy culture (floating scum) from my original to the modified version? If so, how much should I transfer, I'm thinking a couple tablespoons.

Also, should I put a sweater on the primary bucket?

I'm not too concerned about fermentation time as I leave next Sunday for a week vacation, so I'm going to determine if I should airlock depending on the SG on Sunday. I just want to make sure that fermentation has at least started so I'm not leaving a bucket of juice un attended for a week.


----------

